# Max's journal to 5%



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Heylo fellow uk-m peeps 

I feel like getting into shape mainly for the summer and looking forward on doing a good rebound.

Current stats: 184lb 12% body fat (aprox)

Training

Exercises are paired up trained antagonisticly ie;

A1 - bench press

A2 - bent over row

Included in this are various other styles I like and enjoy such as rest pause, fst, timed tempos, dc stretches etc

My routing is as follows, which I'm very happy with. O and after each session I do my stretches.

---------------------

Day 1: Chest and back

A - Deadlifts 1*6 heavy 1*4 heavier

B1 - Bench press ~ 3 sets same weight

B2 - BOR

C1 - Inlcine DB's ~ rest paused or 1 set to failure

C2 - Close reverse grip pull downs

D - Neutral incline fly FST

E - Wide Pull downs FST

45mins Steady state cv - 125 -135 bmp

---------------------

Day 2: 45mins Steady state cv - 125 -135 bmp

---------------------

Day 3: Legs

A- RDL's

B- Leg extentions

C- Front squats

D- ham curls FST

45mins Steady state cv - 125 -135 bmp

---------------------

Day 4: 45mins Steady state cv - 125 -135 bmp

---------------------

Day 5: Delts and traps

A- Seated BB shoulder Press

B- FST seated incline lateral raises

C- Upward row Pyramid

D- Barbell shrugs pyramid 8/6/4

E- FST shrugs

D- Rear raises heavy to failure

F- FST rear raises

45mins Steady state cv - 125 -135 bmp

---------------------

Day 6 - 45mins Steady state cv - 125 -135 bmp

---------------------

Day 7 - Arms & Calves

A- CGBP

B- Close preachers

C- Skulls rest paused

D- Standing alternate hammers

E- FST neutral db tricep de-extention to press

F - FST wide grip barbell curls

45mins Steady state cv - 125 -135 bmp

---------------------

Day 8 - Off

---------------------

Day 9 - Repeat

---------------------

Supplements:

vit c

niacin

glutamine

creatine

taurine

him salts

Mega cissus

Pulse

Whey & oats pwo

---------------------

Diet

My bmr is 2000 kcals so I shal be going;

Training - 2000

Non Traiing - 2400

untill I plateau

If anyone has some suggestions as to kcal intake I am very welcome to some input 

---------------------

Well thats all folks shal update tmz


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Before & after photos please.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice layout, i'll keep track and help where i can


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Before & after photos please.


Need to get some front relaxed and standard poses all photo'd which I will do soon 



heavyweight said:


> Nice layout, i'll keep track and help where i can


Cheer pal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Just a few details MX before we get carried away..... What gear do you imbibe (if any) and how much alcohol do you supp on top of the 2000 kcal kiddies happy meal to get it up to adult levels?

only kidding mate, you seem fairly clued up - any goals apart from picking up [email protected] in the summer?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Just a few details MX before we get carried away..... What gear do you imbibe (if any) and how much alcohol do you supp on top of the 2000 kcal kiddies happy meal to get it up to adult levels?
> 
> only kidding mate, you seem fairly clued up - any goals apart from picking up [email protected] in the summer?


Lol :laugh:

Cheers mate 

Gear is 500mg test e

Just hope to get a really good rebound as I really struggle to gain any mass what so ever, even eating 5000 kcals a day for 3 months I couldn't get over 13"10.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> eating 5000 kcals a day for 3 months I couldn't get over 13"10.


jeez, I'd I don't know how you are regularly going to eat more than 5000 kcal, I blow up like a fvcker on about 3 1/2.

Just try and eat plenty of stodge and sh1t ontop of your good stuff, seriously. :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> jeez, I'd I don't know how you are regularly going to eat more than 5000 kcal, I blow up like a fvcker on about 3 1/2.
> 
> Just try and eat plenty of stodge and sh1t ontop of your good stuff, seriously. :thumbup1:


Argh **** like that makes me really fvcing mad! :cursing:

Lol I eat so much and I'm still a fvcking skinny! :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Swap you your metabolism for mine.


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Max, have u ever tried digestive enzymes bud?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

360evo said:


> Max, have u ever tried digestive enzymes bud?


Yeah I use the now veriety, I have 1 with a meal.

I have very good digestion aswell, its just my body literally burns everything I eat away. It takes the pi$$


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Outta Curiosity, any idea what your intake of fats was when you where consuming the 5000kcals?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd knock the cardio on the head mate if you want to pack some beef on with that metabolism


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

MXD said:


> Yeah I use the now veriety, I have 1 with a meal.
> 
> I have very good digestion aswell, its just my body literally burns everything I eat away. It takes the pi$$


Ahh fair play bud, just ordered some myself. See how i get on..

Uriel, hes cutting now anyway mate.. :beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Urieal - No lol I don't want to gain lolol! I want to get shredded for a rebound lol. I never ever usually do cardio either. I've only just started it and I feel so much better its untrue.

360- about 150g


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

soz i got confused between the 5% title and you whinging about being a skinny fvcker lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck with this mate 

GHS


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

are you ketoing it mate or carb cycling or just sticking with set macro's also are you encorporating a refeed/cheat meal or day in??


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> are you ketoing it mate or carb cycling or just sticking with set macro's also are you encorporating a refeed/cheat meal or day in??


Keto diets strip muscle from me like the plauge :laugh:

The only things I'm sticking to are calories, protein intakes and carb/protein meal or fat/protein meal. Just good food.

A cheat day is something I havn't thought about, Hmmmm. What are your opinions on them, Worth while? and if so what kind of calories are we talking?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

in my opinion they are a must mate. for the first few weeks i would personally have a blow out day. I lost 3 pound per week on average first 6 weeks of my diet carb cyckling probs consuming anywere between 6-8000 cals if not more on a sat. then as the weight loss slows or the diet progresses you have 2 options IMO

A - make the cheat timed for instance eat whatever you want after 6 pm. then next week after 8 and so on.

B clean it up for instance i have 2 weeks of dieting left my last 2 refeed days including today have been very clean. i set a target of 350 clean carbs during the day as i eat 80 on low days and 150 on my 1 medium day. then ive allowed myself a healthy nandos no chips etc just 2 chicken wraps. then when ive got in ive had 2 weight watchers desserts.

Next weeks refeed will be similar but only with 250 carbs during the day clean then i will do nandos again.

then i will judge that week if i need to diet for another week or not before i start rebound.

I think they are important not just for the thyroid boost and leptid? increases etc but also they keep you sane and give you something to work towards during the week.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm interesting.

So after your refeeds your weight continues to drop lower than pre the refeed?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the day after the orginal dirty cheat days i am usually 10-12 pound heavier the day after by wed im back down to were i was the sat morn by sat morn i have droped weight.

the 10-12 pound is just water and glycogen storage.

After my cleanish refeed last week and the week before i was 6ish pound heavier the day after and back down to starting weight by the thurs.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Kool , I'll defo have a good think about it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think their very important because your metabolism will only crash if your at constantly low cals or even worse you will loose your mind from all the dieting and go crazy like i will on my last week when i dont get any medium or refeed day. ill just be typing ****e on here or posting pics of nice food


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a little CV today

3* 80m all out hill sprints

20mins steady state

omg these fvcking ruined me!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sprints rock. I love em.

I see what you mean about getting very dark Max. I am jeaolous and I think I'm def gonna give MT2 a go.

You'll get to your goal you're a determined wee thing! Just remember

Schrittweise erreichen Sie Ihr Ziel!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Sprints rock. I love em.
> 
> I see what you mean about getting very dark Max. I am jeaolous and I think I'm def gonna give MT2 a go.
> 
> ...


Lol ta 

Wats tha mean? lol :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Lol ta
> 
> Wats tha mean? lol :laugh:


 It means

Step by step you'll get to your goal


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dc55 said:


> MXD, you fancy letting me know a typical daily diet??? :thumbup1:


Very varied tbh, at the moment. Will get strickter as I get leaner.

For sure; 2400-

Oats 100g

3 free range organic eggs

chopped peppers

300g turkey

230g sweet pots

brocoli

2 table spoons of olive oil

125g mince

2 free range organic eggs

5 fish oils

2 celery sticks

200g slamon

brocoli

1 table spoons avacado oil

1 scoops whey

cottage cheese

-------------

other days I'll eat totally differnet though :laugh: :lol:

Going to do a plan very soon.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Interesting. Where do you put your PWO shake (if you have one??)
> 
> MXD...you train for powerlifting dont you??
> 
> If so...are you looking to go up in weight class?


I do power lift but I don't know whether I like it for health...

So I'm just trying to get into good shape 

I'm allways looking to get bigger, leaner and stronger though, which is what this diet / rebound is all about.

pwo just fits in with the calories, just oats and whey with creatine, glutamine and him salts.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Cool. Well as im kind of doing the same thing as you, I will be keeping a close eye on this one.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Will be goos to see how your lifts go...


Sound m8


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Max, looking beasty in your avi mate:thumbup1:

Some nice lifts going on aswell, suprised about how much you eat:confused1:

Doens't seem alot but seems to be working lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol thats a Diet day!

I usually eat about 5000 cals every day.. lol

n thanks mate, long way yo go though.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lol my bad, ah i see now.

Is this currently your second cycle now?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

3rd Atm bro, I don't plan on comming off for a little bit though.

For at least 10 weeks after I start my rebound, then I'm going to come off.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

All looks good mate:thumbup1:

Cycle history? How long have you actually been on now then so far?

Pmsl this is like a job interview:lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

First: 500 test dbol to front, winstrol to end ~ 12 weeks

Second: Test 500 decaa 200, prop & dbol to front (2 weeks) and to end ~ 12 weeks

Cruised on 250 test e10d (cudnt be fuked with a pct as I knew I was going bck on anyway) for 3 months

Third: prop & tren, 100mg of each overy other day which I didn't like the tren so

switched to 300 test dec and 200 decca and dbol to front that after 3 weeks.

I've now been on 300 test and 200 deca for around 14 weeks


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

All the best Max,will be following


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you still competing at Folkestone or have you knocked that on the head?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Are you still competing at Folkestone or have you knocked that on the head?


On the head mate. My tendons are just so ****ed its nigh on impossible to press or squat heavy 



ParaManiac said:


> All the best Max,will be following


Cheers bro


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bad times mate. Maybe next year at the SE!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Chest and Back

A1 Bench 3-0-x

100*8

100*8

100*8

A2 Chins 3-0-x-1

bw*8

Bw+ 8 *8

bw+14*8

B1 Incline Db's 3-0-x

40*8

40*8

B2 db row 3-0-x

45*8

45*8

C Db flys fst

8's*10*7

D Wide pulls fst

50*10*7

Back and chest stretches

Db pull ins

8's*10 each arm omfds how hard


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dc55 said:


> :cursing: ...Come on MXD, your talking Tallglish!! What does the bold things mean? (LMFAO)
> 
> excuse my lack of knowledge..


 It's the tempo of the lift. Eccentic-mid-concentric-end

So an eccentric of 3 secs is a long time. Increased time under tension (TUT)

So 3-0-X-0

Is 3 secs eccentric, no pause, explosive concentric, no pause between reps.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's the tempo of the lift. Eccentic-mid-concentric-end
> 
> So an eccentric of 3 secs is a long time. Increased time under tension (TUT)
> 
> ...


Boom


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Boom


 Boom Baby! How you doin? :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's the tempo of the lift. Eccentic-mid-concentric-end
> 
> So an eccentric of 3 secs is a long time. Increased time under tension (TUT)
> 
> ...


I have sooooo much to learn!!!  :whistling:

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> I have sooooo much to learn!!!  :whistling:
> 
> xxx


 We all have our strong and weak points. Mine is diet. Believe me I think this is worse. :cursing:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> We all have our strong and weak points. Mine is diet. Believe me I think this is worse. :cursing:


Mine = Both!

LOL


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Mine = Both!
> 
> LOL


 The hot body in the av says otherwise me darling.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> The hot body in the av says otherwise me darling.


 :whistling:

xxx

Sorry max no more spam I promise!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I <3 spam.. espechially the spam of 2 fitties.. plz dont't stop!... I... LOVE... SPAM


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MXD said:


> I <3 spam.. espechially the spam of 2 fitties.. plz dont't stop!... I... LOVE... SPAM


Ok I spam some more then!!!

How did you come to train the way you do?

All that tempo stuff (which incidentally I need to read up on **quickly runs to the article section to find stuff on it!***)


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gave me the best gains of anything rele, all ways lift fast and lower slow.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Gave me the best gains of anything rele, all ways lift fast and lower slow.


 Explosive power FTW! Have I told you lately you're looking droolworthy me darlin? :drool:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MXD said:


> Gave me the best gains of anything rele, all ways lift fast and lower slow.


Cool... I shall do some reading and then maybe post something interesting.....

will most likely just remain as spam though :whistling: xxx


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Explosive power FTW! Have I told you lately you're looking droolworthy me darlin? :drool:


Hehe why fankoo



BabyYoYo said:


> Cool... I shall do some reading and then maybe post something interesting.....
> 
> will most likely just remain as spam though :whistling: xxx


Sexy spam is kool, just keep that avi.. or maybe just focus/enlarge it on one area :whistling:

-------------------------

dbl over hand RDL 3-0-x

100*10

120*10

150*4 dbl over hand / 4 mixed

150*8 mixed

Really focusing on form here

leg curls fst

35*10*7

leg press

100*20

Stagerd leg press

60*8

60*8

60*8

60*8

60*8

each leg good exercise

Ham curls fst

35*10*7

Glute ham raise assisted

bw*12

bw*12

Stretches

Legs very pumped, ham strings looked full also, good easy session.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jeez MX, I'm just glad to get the [email protected] up and back down again without snapping, popping or rectally passing an organ or something.......

I don't know whether to rep you for having a choice or neg you for not lifting heavier....lol

I love form but some days are prettier to watch than others


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Jeez MX, I'm just glad to get the [email protected] up and back down again without snapping, popping or rectally passing an organ or something.......
> 
> I don't know whether to rep you for having a choice or neg you for not lifting heavier....lol
> 
> I love form but some days are prettier to watch than others


lolz "rectally passing an organ" I know the feeling :laugh:

My best RDL is 180*12 3-0-x which I'm still pretty proud of, but that was back in the Dog Crap days. My form was off though and was pretty much like a regular deadlift which probably did **** all for my hamstring development.

When I concentrate and pinch it at the top my hams get nice and pumped which is good, I'm usually a mega ego lifter.. but with the cut time to train smarter me thinks


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

F*cking hell those RDL! I was proud of me 4-0-X-0 100kg ones but dude. Um, WOW!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> F*cking hell those RDL! I was proud of me 4-0-X-0 100kg ones but dude. Um, WOW!


Lads at the gym tell me his @rse moves like a sewing machine too:whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Lads at the gym tell me his @rse moves like a sewing machine too:whistling:


Lolol :laugh:

Thats probably that gay swinger, you met him yet? He keeps telling me he wants to rub me up with oil every chance he gets.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Lolol :laugh:
> 
> Thats probably that gay swinger, you met him yet? He keeps telling me he wants to rub me up with oil every chance he gets.


 I want a video :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I want a video :thumb:


Lol I'll have a repeat of pelayo's performance in the sauna soon


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Lol I'll have a repeat of pelayo's performance in the sauna soon


Excellent!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just worked the punch bag for 30 mins today and spared with a friend. Was real fun


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Just worked the punch bag for 30 mins today and spared with a friend. Was real fun


 Wooo! Now that sounds like a good FUN workout. Must dig out the old punch pads. :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Although I use your technique of lifting on certain lifts (3 second thingy that GB educated me about!!) I tried it on some of my back lifts yesterday and I must say i've got some beautiful DOM's today. Must start doing this more often. Purely to give my tendons etc a rest form all this heavy (well heavy for me) lifting 1,2 and 3 rep maxes!!
> 
> Ta:laugh:


Simply the best way to train for hypertrophy, you'll love it 



Gym Bunny said:


> Wooo! Now that sounds like a good FUN workout. Must dig out the old punch pads. :thumb:


I just love workin the bag, so fkn awesome


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Simply the best way to train for hypertrophy, you'll love it
> 
> *Not just hypertrophy, the quality of muscle I am developing now seems a lot harder and denser. I love my forearms and my back has improved hugely! My legs are finally starting to show the functional cross over too, sprints getting way quicker*
> 
> I just love workin the bag, so fkn awesome


*Yep....though I must admit I prefer sparing and a proper fight. Nearly decked the captain on the rugby pitch today, so planning to do some sparring tomorrow. Woooooooo!!!*


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Agreed. Thats how I started, but as soon as my lifts started going up, my ego lifting began. My blast will consist of lighter weights and slower, explosive training.


Lol same as me, I allways let my ego get away with me 

Last time it was 100*2 ohpp, so ego can b good 2 lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> *Yep....though I must admit I prefer sparing and a proper fight. Nearly decked the captain on the rugby pitch today, so planning to do some sparring tomorrow. Woooooooo!!!*


ha lucky fvcker. I think mud wrestling sparing is that?? want pix


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> ha lucky fvcker. I think mud wrestling sparing is that?? want pix


Max I boxed for 4 years. I am talking about proper sparring babe. With another girl....and it will be to get the aggression out so I do not hurt Kim the next time I see her.

Though I may have to tackle her hard at next practise. She is going to go down. Hard. :death:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Well I've got some ego lifting on Sunday with DMCC so hopefully get the 140 bench, but considering im "cutting/dieting" with low carbs I may need to find a bit more than ego to lift it!!
> 
> 100*2 :thumb: .....me jelous!!


Do it mate 3 plates is ace, stim up to the max lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lys- so womens rugby isn't harcore mug wrestling? 

Dc55- lol go for it mate pollute away haha :laugh:

6 days into diet real flat lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Quality mate, look heavier than you are


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers bud 

Jst under 82 atm


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MXD said:


> Lys- so womens rugby isn't harcore mug wrestling?
> 
> Dc55- lol go for it mate pollute away haha :laugh:
> 
> 6 days into diet real flat lol


Legs are looking amazing hun, nice separation coming through :drool:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Legs are looking amazing hun, nice separation coming through :drool:


Cheers kate :blush:


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking awesome mate, very impressed with you're pics and weight. I weigh virtually the same and i would love to look like that! Keep it up


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Lys- so womens rugby isn't harcore mug wrestling?
> 
> Dc55- lol go for it mate pollute away haha :laugh:
> 
> 6 days into diet real flat lol


Wow! Really leaning out there Max. Loving the quad seperation and balance you have there.

Ahhh! I finally understood your comment. I mean sparring as in boxing. But yes, women's rugby is a lot of muddy wrestling....except when it hasn't rained then it's more grass stains. :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ta Lys 

Lol thought you where missing something, I bet your brutal in the gloves.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Ta Lys
> 
> Lol thought you where missing something, I bet your brutal in the gloves.


 I used to be. I don't think I'm fit enough now. Still its a hell o a lot of fun. Broken most of my knuckles though, but that's pretty normal when you're first learning how to punch. Thinking about it, I've never broken a knuckle fighting with bare hands...it's always with gloves.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I used to be. I don't think I'm fit enough now. Still its a hell o a lot of fun. Broken most of my knuckles though, but that's pretty normal when you're first learning how to punch. Thinking about it, I've never broken a knuckle fighting with bare hands...it's always with gloves.


My bf used to be an amateur boxer - I love having a go on the bag and pads etc but the idea of actually getting in the ring with someone absolutely petrifies me!!! Although he's convinced I'd be pretty good, as "apparently" I have a good punch and have picked up the combinations well, I couldn't bear the thought of getting my nose broken or my teeth knocked out!!!! Aarrrrrrrgh!!!

Plus I'd cry if someone hit me in the face I think - I'm the biggest pussy ever!!!

LOL

Sorry for hijack max - good stuff Lys, seems there are endless things you can teach me when you get back over here!!! LOL :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dc55 said:


> Well I've got some ego lifting on Sunday with DMCC so hopefully get the 140 bench, but considering im "cutting/dieting" with low carbs I may need to find a bit more than ego to lift it!!
> 
> 100*2 :thumb: .....me jelous!!


Ha ha all my lifting is ego lifting...not good lol :lol:

Nice pics - don't look flat to me, but what do I know?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good mxd. should be making some very good progress i reckon over the next few weeks


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking good in that photo Max. I would.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ha thanks ladie and gents 

Spesh you darren, your getting a russian bear hug when we meet! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooh. Are you going to the Expo??


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Ooh. Are you going to the Expo??


Nahh bro 

But I'm sure I'll see you at a pl meet sometime in the near future.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bugger. I might make a trip to the BPC Brits with dc55 though. Failing that..... I guess it'll be in comp next year :beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Well if you're at the brits I'll see you there mate 

Delts/traps/abs

Seated BB press 4-0-x ~ 90s rest

50*8

50*8

60*8

Side lateral raises fst

8's*10*3

6*10*4

Strict ez bar upright row 3-0-x

50*10

60*8

70*6

Db shrugs rest paused - 1/4 and 1 rep 2-1-x-1

45kdbs*12/6/3+3minis and 10s iso hold

Db shrugs fst

22's*10*7

Ab rollouts on knees face to floor 3-0-x

10k*10

12.5k*10

db pull ins x-1-1

10*10 each arm

10*10 each arm getting better at these

Plank hold

20s

left arm right leg superman 15s

plank hold 20s

right arm left leg superman 15s

Plank hold 10s

Alternate supermen

5s each *8

plank hold 10s

Polyquin crunches

*16

*14

--------------

Great session tbh I really enjoyed it


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I love my training!

www.powerliftinguk.com should have it all


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome quads dude.

What BF you sitting at now, they are on there way to being ripped up!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate, I have no idea tbh.

Enjoying my cheat day atm


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Chest and back

Chins 3-0-x

12.5*8

12.5*8

12.5*8f

Bench 3-0-x

100*8

100*5 something wrong

80*15

Db rows

50's*12

50's*12

Incline hamer press 40's a side

*10

*9+3 forced

Seated row

37.5*10*7

Cable crosses

37.5*10*7

Ok sesh cudnt feel it in my chest though, maybe low carbs.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

oh and 40mins steady state cardio


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MXD said:


> oh and 40mins steady state cardio


GAY

think thats about it


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> GAY
> 
> think thats about it


LMFAO! I was about to throw a fit that the great jw007 commented on your journal when he has never visited mine...then I read his comment.

MXD! I am very disappointed there are no PBs for me to read...but it was stil pretty sweet! :rockon:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hah trust Joe , well you wudn't expect me to be keeping things hetero now would you? 

Cheers sweet-e :innocent:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> GAY
> 
> think thats about it


Yeah, keep an eye on this sh1t MXD, first the pretend gay comes in to soften you up (DMCC) then in pops the Mr big King Gay to deliver his cyber cruise chit chat ice breaker.....

.......you'll be getting your hole Hulk smashed in no time mate, you've been warned:lol:

(but he's right - no bloke that doesn't crave c0ck would admit to any cardio, let alone 40 minutes.......that's 3 Stella's wasted)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Yeah, keep an eye on this sh1t MXD, *first the pretend gay comes in to soften you up (DMCC) then in pops the Mr big King Gay to deliver his cyber cruise chit chat ice breaker.....*
> 
> .......you'll be getting your hole Hulk smashed in no time mate, you've been warned:lol:
> 
> (but he's right - no bloke that doesn't crave c0ck would admit to any cardio, let alone 40 minutes.......that's 3 Stella's wasted)


Voice of experience talking here Uriel? :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmmm maybe Uriels the sly deceptive secret gay, who befreinds me by warning me about the cyber-gay grooming on here... anyway it all ends up with him whaming me from behind while I'm not expecting it... Uriel you bastard :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> Hmmm maybe Uriels the sly deceptive secret gay, who befreinds me by warning me about the cyber-gay grooming on here... anyway it all ends up with him whaming me from behind while I'm not expecting it... Uriel you bastard :laugh:


did you really just type out that daydream fantasy for all to see?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> did you really just type out that daydream fantasy for all to see?


Apparently so :whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just my cardio today.

Oh and I'm now getting quad stirations


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MXD said:


> Just my cardio today.
> 
> Oh and I'm now getting quad stirations


Yay for quad striations! :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Legs and calves

RDL 5-0-x 90s rest

150*8

150*8

6-0-x

120*9

FST extention 30s rest

35*4

30*2

40*1

Standing calve raises - 4-0-x 90s rest

60*12*3

Staggerd leg press 2 min rest

60*20 switch at 10

100*20 switch at 10

120*16f switch at 8

no ham curls as rele fuked by this point

45mins steady state 130bmp


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I know you had probs with your tendons mate, i'm getting the same, elbow, shoulder, forearm.

What did you do weight wise, go light?

I'm deadlifting today and thought maybe keep it at 140 but high reps? Any thoughts?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> I know you had probs with your tendons mate, i'm getting the same, elbow, shoulder, forearm.
> 
> What did you do weight wise, go light?
> 
> I'm deadlifting today and thought maybe keep it at 140 but high reps? Any thoughts?


Mp's mega cissus 4 caps a day is a god send, I don't actually get trouble with deadlifts only presses and squats due to the elbow pressure. Fish oils and vit c also help me.

As for training thouroughly warming up is a must and full rotator cuff warm ups before are included before all upper body and lower body workouts.

I'd personally keep deadlifting under 6 reps as technique will become wild aftrer that. Go RDL for higher reps as its better tech wise.

What exercises you getting pain on?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Deads don't hurt me either mate, i just want to be extra careful as i'm off the gear now. PCT.

Things like benching, shoulder press hurt it etc

Iv'e got cissus which i'm smashing, on bench lately iv'e been going light, slow down fast up, good form.

It's ****ing me off, got to make an appointment with the physio really, well sick of it now tbh

How do you do your RC warmups?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Deads don't hurt me either mate, i just want to be extra careful as i'm off the gear now. PCT.
> 
> Things like benching, shoulder press hurt it etc
> 
> ...


Tendons really are a bitch as ther is no cure apart from rest 

I'd still try to keep pushing the numbers mate where you can.

But If you really want to stress the muscle without hurting yourself as you do go really slow down (4 secs) and fast up.

I've found this is the best way to add muscle while allso avoiding injury.

Rc warmups are like this;


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just saw this. will be adding it to my subscriptions


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd echo what MXD says about tendons and say be wary of relying on the cissus, as it can cause you to train to the point where you get serious damage. Know someone who's had to take 6months out as he was using cissus to keep training through the pain and ended up really injuring himself.

Max.....sweeeeeeet RDLs!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Max, can I have your legs please? Please??


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'd echo what MXD says about tendons and say be wary of relying on the cissus, as it can cause you to train to the point where you get serious damage. Know someone who's had to take 6months out as he was using cissus to keep training through the pain and ended up really injuring himself.
> 
> Max.....sweeeeeeet RDLs!


Cheers babe 



dmcc said:


> Max, can I have your legs please? Please??


Wrapped around you or just spread eagle?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Either, or attached to my body in place of mine. All good.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol

You'll have some megga wheels if you keep up the heavy squats bro, wide ones, atg variations aswell, fronts of corse and my legs have responded well to FST leg extentions / ham curls


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Never done fronts and doubt I ever will. But you can't beat heavy squatting, that's for sure.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep I agree 

Just 45mins of cardios today, weight is down to 80k and my skin is getting much tighter on my lower ab region. Playing with the diet on a carb rotation now which is working well. Weight is now at 80.2k.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Delts traps and abs

Seated military press

4-0-x 90s rest

50*8

55*8

50*6+3 negs

FST seated incline db raises

x-0-2-0

8's*10*7

Ez bar upright row

60*12

65*8

70*6/3

Rear raises

16's*9/4

FST rear raises

6's*10*7

DB shrugs

45s*14/7/3 10s static

FST shrugs

22's*10*7

Ez bar Ab roll outs - face to floor

on tip toes 3-0-x 40k * 5 all most dislocated my shoulder loool

On knees 5-0-x

40*12

40*10

DB pulls ins feet together

8's*16

10's*14

Polyquin crunches x-0-3-0

*20*2

Delt stretches

Isometric db hold for traps 45's*15s

Brill session


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

No gym today as I had 2 h sleep and far too much sex last night and today to be ****d! Oh and lys mission accomplished


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MXD said:


> No gym today as I had 2 h sleep and far too much sex last night and today to be ****d! Oh and lys mission accomplished


Goddamn you Max - don't say things like that! I am in the middle of a non self inflicted drought! And it's NOT FAIR!!!! :cursing:

:ban:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Goddamn you Max - don't say things like that! I am in the middle of a non self inflicted drought! And it's NOT FAIR!!!! :cursing:
> 
> :ban:


omfds!? are you serious wtf!? ****.. come to think of it I'm down newquay way soon ya know :whistling: :innocent:

Was utterly mint sex aswell tho!! haha, like perfect bod. 5"2 DD perfect ****.. maaan I had fun :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MXD said:


> omfds!? are you serious wtf!? ****.. come to think of it I'm down newquay way soon ya know :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> Was utterly mint sex aswell tho!! haha, like perfect bod. 5"2 DD perfect ****.. maaan I had fun :bounce: :tongue:


I fcuking HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:

Yes of course I'm bloody serious.. you think I am doing this for fun?!! :confused1:

LOL... nah drought will be over soon....! Thank the lord!!! :beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You're stunning kate you could have anybody you wanted xxx


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> I fcuking HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:
> 
> Yes of course I'm bloody serious.. you think I am doing this for fun?!! :confused1:
> 
> LOL... nah drought will be over soon....! Thank the lord!!! :beer:


Hahaha:lol: You must be gagging for it by now! And thanks max but i'm taller than 5'2"


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> No gym today as I had 2 h sleep and far too much sex last night and today to be ****d! Oh and lys mission accomplished


Woooooooooooo!!!!!! I am seriously proud of you! Loving that workout but can't think of anything intelligent to post as I am too busy drooling over the av.

Kate, if you are that sex deprived it wouldn't be any trouble at all for me to hop on a plane and come see you. :rolleye:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Woooooooooooo!!!!!! I am seriously proud of you! Loving that workout but can't think of anything intelligent to post as I am too busy drooling over the av.
> 
> Kate, if you are that sex deprived it wouldn't be any trouble at all for me to hop on a plane and come see you. :rolleye:


I am indeed deprived :wub:

xx

Know what you mean about the avvy too! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> I am indeed deprived :wub:
> 
> xx
> 
> Know what you mean about the avvy too! :thumb:


Yeah...the avvy is making me drool all over my keyboard. Are you that deprived? I can go book a flight right now if you like.....provided Mak videoes the meeting. :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Oi I'd video it too ya know! ... Actually I'd rather participate


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MXD said:


> Oi I'd video it too ya know! ... Actually I'd rather participate


My thoughts exactly, lol:tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll fluff.

So how about some training?

Were you in Brum yesterday by any chance? You're not that far away...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nahh I'm so broke I cudn't come along 

Wish I had of been able to though.

Training!? Pft CHEAT DAY beby


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah it was a good day mate. Just as well Saturday is my cheat day :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh well, glad you had fun tho mate 

Lol jst saw your diet on hilly thread niiiiccceee I'd of had more beer tho


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I only had an hour in the bar before I had to leave for my train. Girl at the bar said "oh it's about a 10 minute walk" - bugger was it, unless you're Paula Radcliffe. I've never walked a mile and a quarter so quickly.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pmsl

Shame you didn't stay n have time to go clubs in brum. Its a really good nite out.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Did that a few years ago, wound up in Nightingales... Good night even though I was stone-cold sober as I was on meds at the time. They wore off, my balance went and it felt like I was p1ssed anyway :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

looking good max  if you dont mind me asking whats your current cycle look like/?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> looking good max  if you dont mind me asking whats your current cycle look like/?


500 sust and 100mg prop mon/wed/fri 

I like the prop in there aswell as I find it does keep me fuller than just 750mg sust.

Going to rebound on a gram of sust, novorapid pwo with GH and lantus on 2 rest days.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

MXD said:


> 500 sust and 100mg prop mon/wed/fri
> 
> I like the prop in there aswell as I find it does keep me fuller than just 750mg sust.
> 
> *Going to rebound on a gram of sust, novorapid pwo with GH and lantus on 2 rest days*.


 Lol that sounds fcuking awesome, man you must have some cash to spare:whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

max ever used a AI? i seem to be asking everyone that lol.

im doing all my research about cycles etc and not sure if i will need it. also finding it near impossible to finding a source who has adex etc. test, sus, nolva etc is find, difficult finding this though


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I do 2.5mg letro wed/sun atm.

www.chemoneresearch.com for all your ai's bro


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cheers mate 

would you sad adex or letro is better?

also sorry to sound noobish but ive only seen nolva, clomid etc come in tabs, ie 10mg,20mg, 50mg etc etc. these are per ml? as in liquid form? :/ how would you take that?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MXD said:


> Gave me the best gains of anything rele, all ways lift fast and lower slow.


As you obviously espose a form of hit training,rest pause etc, and you realise that the most important part is the lowering, do you ever use any negative only movements or am i the only one here that does? :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> would you sad adex or letro is better?
> 
> also sorry to sound noobish but ive only seen nolva, clomid etc come in tabs, ie 10mg,20mg, 50mg etc etc. these are per ml? as in liquid form? :/ how would you take that?


Personally Exemestane is better for gyno treatment and prevention as adex messes my lipid proflie, letro dries my joints and reduced libido. Exemestane does neither. But I only have letro atm.

The dose is on the side of the bottle ie 50mg/ml for clomid etc etc. What you get is a bottle with a measured pippette which you just squezze what you need into your mouth.



essexboy said:


> As you obviously espose a form of hit training,rest pause etc, and you realise that the most important part is the lowering, do you ever use any negative only movements or am i the only one here that does? :thumbup1:


I use rest pause and other techs very sparingly esp as I am dieting. My CNS can get far too fried. Neg only movements I've never done as I think It would just open me to injury, each unto there own tho


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cheers yes i see exemestane on the same site. looks better than adex. wonder why i never hear people using it :/


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Rdl of 4" blocks duble over hand 6-0-x!!! 90s rest - fkn joke

100*10

100*10

100*10

100*9F

FST extentions 30s rest

35*10*7

Leg press calves such awesome contractions

100*10*7

Leg press

200*12*3 ~ 3-0-x

Ham curls

35*10*7 ~ 30s rest

--------

All most passed out about 5* today, totally mad session. Got my mojo back for the first time in about a whole year! Seriously such intensity I'm so happy atm


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You [email protected]! Look at those RDLs. Mad session indeedy. Reps a coming your way when me tank is refilled!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Delts traps 

Seated bb press 4-0-x

60*8

60*8f

6-0-x

50*6f +3 minis

Seated incline side raises

6's*10

6's*10

8's*10

10's*10

8's*10*3

Up right ez bar rows 3-0-x

70*8*3

70*5*2 minis

Rear raises 3-0-x

18's*10/8/4

8's*10*2

4's*10*5

DB shrugs 1 1/4 reps

45's 12/8/6

FST db shrugs

24's*10*7

What a sesison! LOVE IT!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

After my reffed yesterday (10'000 kcals ez) and pretty fuking full + bloated lolz.. holding a shat load of water mind and at 82.5.

I'll post pics in 3 days to see comparison which I'll be a fair bit tighter


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin nice and lean mate once water drops and bloat goes i think their is some seriouse improvement their.

I also have that bloated watery look today after my carb binge sat night and then sun night loll


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

MXD said:


> The dose is on the side of the bottle ie 50mg/ml for clomid etc etc. What you get is a bottle with a measured pippette which you just squezze what you need into your mouth.


Hey mate journal going well. Just a quick question as I too am having trouble finding an AI. Are the liquid forms just as good as that in tablets? Also is it just a case of dropping it down your throat once you have measured out the desired amount or is it sutiable to just drop it onto the tongue. Thanks for your time mate.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Iron19 said:


> Hey mate journal going well. Just a quick question as I too am having trouble finding an AI. Are the liquid forms just as good as that in tablets? Also is it just a case of dropping it down your throat once you have measured out the desired amount or is it sutiable to just drop it onto the tongue. Thanks for your time mate.


Yeah same thing mate. On your tounge is kool, tastes ok lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking good max, yeah I like the taste of my adex, lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate  updated myt avi today as I've lost abit of water and back on track getting happier with my body comp now.

Legs

Dbl over hand RDL of 4" blocks 5-0-x ~ 120s rest

110*8

110*8

110*8

3-1-x

110*8

FST leg extentions ~ 30s rest

35*10*7

Calves on leg press ~ 120s rest

100*20

100*20

100*12

Leg press 3-0-x ~ 120s rest

100*15

130*12

130*10

Ham curls 30*10*7 ~ 30s rest

Fst calves on smith 60*10*7

Workout time 45mins

Another really excellent session!

I've dropped Decca (2 1/2 weeks ago so most of it should be out by now) and feel alot better for it I think it was supressing my thyroid as it can do that, but won't be sure as I didn't get bloods done while on it. Just on test atm 750mg and 30 mg dbol a day. This will be switched to 50mg var soon.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

are you prepping for a show?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nahhh bro just sexyness


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i see. were all prepping for that? i just dont understand going down to 5%, you wont be able to gain on that?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You get a rebound when you diet down to a very low level of bf%. Its prepping your body for a big growth cycle. Even people on gear all year don't grow all year round as your body adapts. This is where people "up the dose" ... *cough* no names  or start playing around with calories and training mesocycles.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup im enjoying a rebound now altho holding far to much water but im up 21lb in 3 weeks lol. im hoping some of this water is guna fall off this week and next as walking is a bit of a struggle lmao.

lookin good in the avi mate keep at it. got any particular ideas for AAs use during rebound?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

21lbs is awesome mate, fair play!

No idea yet bro, what about your cycle? Btw you also look wiked mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thnks mate, for rebound i just continued tren but droped it to 50mg eod to use rest of bottle up lasted me 2 weeks ish in rebound. ran sust at 750mg per week and intend to for the full 5 week rebound.

Also jw suggested running prop at 100mg eod for first 2 weeks as this is when you are a spunge so to speak and also dbol at 50mg ed for 2 weeks. i droped the dbol after a week as it was starting to stop me doing cardio due to calf pumps i hate dbol lol. droped the prop after 3 weeks now and hoping some water will fall off over the next week or 2 before i go on holiday.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds good mate. I'm thinking:

Week 1:12 500sust

Weel 1:12 100mg npp mon wed fri

Week 1:3 100mg prop mon wed fri

Week 1:3 30mg dbol

10-20 iu lantus through out

Dno yet tho. Either way it shal be good + I love dbol! Favourite steroid


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fcking hell mate, Physique improves drastically every time i check out this journal.

Looking awesome mate, what BF you sitting at now? Going to 5% sounds nails.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

No idea mate lol, thanks tho pal


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

cracking physique mate.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Means alot from you mate, you're one of my inspirations


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Thort I'd update, Diets been off the mark for the past week or so due to WOMEN! damn them! lol anyway I'm back on track now and all should be going weel again soon


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking good bud!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate  I'm like 12st 10 atm.. pmsl I'm such a skinny


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

12st 10? You look a lot bigger than that in your avi mate.

You look fantastic in it, in a non gay way


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Spam back !!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers mate I have a very small strucuture so the mucle I have does stand out more.

I'm 5"8 if anyone wonderd lol. And cheers for the no-**** :laugh:



Jem said:


> Spam back !!!


I've got the spam now whers my compliment? :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MXD said:


> Cheers mate I have a very small strucuture so the mucle I have does stand out more.
> 
> I'm 5"8 if anyone wonderd lol. And cheers for the no-**** :laugh:
> 
> I've got the spam now whers my compliment? :innocent:


Oooh ....absolutely feckin stunning babe - you take my breath away - you have a body made for women :001_tt2: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :wub:

How's that ?????


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

MXD said:


> Cheers mate  I'm like 12st 10 atm.. pmsl I'm such a skinny


Just goes to show then! you look a good 16 stone in your avvy I would have said.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oooh ....absolutely feckin stunning babe - you take my breath away - you have a body made for women :001_tt2: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :wub:
> 
> How's that ?????


hahaha :lol: :laugh: niiccee work :thumbup1:

:bounce: :innocent:



Goose said:


> Just goes to show then! you look a good 16 stone in your avvy I would have said.


Chhers bro  .. one day..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MXD said:


> hahaha :lol: :laugh: niiccee work :thumbup1:
> 
> :bounce: :innocent:
> 
> ...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Easily pleased for compliments maybe.. other areas however... :whistling: :tongue: ... lets say v messy hair


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mate your 12st 10lbs now.. What was you before you started your cut?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Goose said:


> Mate your 12st 10lbs now.. What was you before you started your cut?


I was 185 when i started and Im now 175, 6 weeks later


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ripped to shreds mate keep it up. Looking great mate :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Ripped to shreds mate keep it up. Looking great mate :thumb:


lol too kind bro.

I'll be looking nice another 8 or so lbs down I think but thanks all the same dood


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Cant believe you weigh that much. Im currently over 14 1/2 stone and you look bigger. I guess its the illusion of low bodyfat.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah looking good bud, im surprised at your weight as you do seem to look heavier! Is this from purely doing PWO cardio?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Cant believe you weigh that much. Im currently over 14 1/2 stone and you look bigger. I guess its the illusion of low bodyfat.


As I said I do have a very small structure so my muscle bellies and the weight I do carry looks alot bigger, I'm tiy in clothes! :laugh:



Goose said:


> Yeah looking good bud, im surprised at your weight as you do seem to look heavier! Is this from purely doing PWO cardio?


I'm on a full Ro-carb atm mate, using t3, 500 sust, 30mg dbol. And a t5 in the am pre cardio and pre weights.

I'm switching to;

75mg prop ed

75mg var ed

100mcg ghrp 3*pd

50mcg cjc 3*pd

50mcg t3

t5 am/pre weights

Next 2 weeks so watch this space. The gh peptides I've never used before so It should be very interesting indeed.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

just found your thread today! Its been a good read and your making really good progress keep it up man :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

sham said:


> just found your thread today! Its been a good read and your making really good progress keep it up man :thumb:


Cheerss mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I'm just back from the gym where I met the Lovely MXD for the first time.

Fvck me, he's a bit of an adonis and carved from some un-godly granite like substance. I'm still semi aroused by the entire encounter. The lad and his mates have deffo emptied a few knickers in their time

Good to meet you mate, maybe I'll train a bit later now and then, can't believe I never ran into you befor now:thumbup1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate, looking awesome, and you're the same height as me and look to have a similar shape! Just loads more size LOL...what sort of measurements are you at? Looking awesome for 12 and a half stone!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Great work MXD. Your lifting big weights and you look good, can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

MXD your lookin massive lol, whats your daily diet at moment mate? u carb cycling or what cos your lookin lean aswel! soz if uve alredy put this up!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Max you look totally shaggable, in a totally gay way.  :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Max you look totally shaggable, in a totally gay way.  :lol:


LOL just what I was thinking - but not in a gay way!

 :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Max you look totally shaggable, in a totally gay way.  :lol:


Agree what a sexy bastard:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're not so bad yourself Tom... :whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL seriously lads I'm propper small its just a good pic! lol :laugh: Thank you all for the flatery and compliments tho :thumb:



Uriel said:


> Well I'm just back from the gym where I met the Lovely MXD for the first time.
> 
> Fvck me, he's a bit of an adonis and carved from some un-godly granite like substance. I'm still semi aroused by the entire encounter. The lad and his mates have deffo emptied a few knickers in their time
> 
> Good to meet you mate, maybe I'll train a bit later now and then, can't believe I never ran into you befor now:thumbup1:


So I was training In my gym tonite where I notice someone of actual propper muscular build, big propper thick.

Now this is a rare occourance in my gym (fitness first :whistling: ). Anyway I'm watchin this guy for a while and he's looking more familiar to me as time goes on. I'm thinking where do I know this guy from? lol, then I click its Uriel.. but I wasn't too sure as I cudn't see his tats.

I think by this time he realised it was me and called me over.... Seriously he's got one seriously big, thick, dense.................. physique :whistling: Very o lala :wub:

Propper nice to meet you too pal! Seriously tho mate you've got that propper strong look about you, very impressive and inspirational. Yeah defo mate. It is weird we havn't seen each other till now, wud be great to get afew sessions with you :thumbup1:

Oh btw glad you brought up the topic of my cock as that raised afew eyebrows with my mates! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Great work MXD. Your lifting big weights and you look good, can't ask for much more than that.


Cheers pal  , not atm tho strength is pretty low on my diet now tbh. When I start mty rebound though it shud be good.



sickchest90 said:


> MXD your lookin massive lol, whats your daily diet at moment mate? u carb cycling or what cos your lookin lean aswel! soz if uve alredy put this up!


Yeah I'm carb cycling I'll type up my ratios later today 



dmcc said:


> Max you look totally shaggable, in a totally gay way.  :lol:


 :innocent:



BabyYoYo said:


> LOL just what I was thinking - but not in a gay way!
> 
> :thumb:


 :blush: :wink:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

powerlifter8 said:


> Hey mate, looking awesome, and you're the same height as me and look to have a similar shape! Just loads more size LOL...what sort of measurements are you at? Looking awesome for 12 and a half stone!


Cheers bro.

I only "look" big in pics hers my current stats  ;

arms 16"

wast 30"

Chest 46.5"

Legs 26"

Calves 16"


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Similar measurements to mine mate, except my waist is 36:whistling: :lol:

How tall are you Max?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dmcc said:


> You're not so bad yourself Tom... :whistling:


Haha cheers Darren


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Similar measurements to mine mate, except my waist is 36:whistling: :lol:
> 
> How tall are you Max?


5"8 bro


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

So you are pretty big for your size then mate.

You look a unit:thumbup1:. I'm 6 2, so look tiny lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just dropping in to check there's no real training in here - can't be letting the side down now..... :nono:

Oh, and to have a bit of a perv........

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Young gun - Cheers bro 

Sxc bek - Training..?? Wtf.. whats that?? :laugh:

Perve away sxc ass


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> Oh btw glad you brought up the topic of my cock as that raised afew eyebrows with my mates! :lol: :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: I figured that would leave you with some explaining to do

Yeah, we could have a few sessions mate - anytime.......then we'll train

You looked like you were training balls out anyway, I just got home yesterday and was just fannying around moving some blood around, Proper Chest sesh tomoz:thumbup1:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Mate a lean 46" chest at 5'8 is huge! i'd be lucky if mine is much over 41" atm lol! Keep it up man, great work


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> :lol: :lol: I figured that would leave you with some explaining to do
> 
> Yeah, we could have a few sessions mate - anytime.......then we'll train
> 
> You looked like you were training balls out anyway, I just got home yesterday and was just fannying around moving some blood around, Proper Chest sesh tomoz:thumbup1:


lol It did.. funny stuff :laugh:

Lol your kp or mine :whistling:

Meh today was a crap session tbh, couldn't keep any kind of pump and felt tiny as ****. The joys of dieting. Ahh fair enuf mate you looked like you where grafting tbf.

My mate said you where pressing some sick numbers on the incline press today or the other day, fair play 



powerlifter8 said:


> Mate a lean 46" chest at 5'8 is huge! i'd be lucky if mine is much over 41" atm lol! Keep it up man, great work


lol cheers bro, you look like you got a much wider frame than me tbf tho  :wink:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Max you look totally shaggable, in a totally gay way.  :lol:


x2:whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Max you look totally shaggable, in a totally gay way.  :lol:





MaKaVeLi said:


> x2:whistling:


Fancee a bum?

... just so the girls can watch of corse :whistling:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

looking good*

*no **** :thumb:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

no thank you


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MXD said:


> Fancee a bum?
> 
> ... just so the girls can watch of corse :whistling:


Yeah man a 3some! :whistling:


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Max you look totally shaggable, in a totally gay way.  :lol:





MaKaVeLi said:


> x2:whistling:


x3 lol

Damn you have a similar body to my bro, same sorta hight too! So why the **** am I a tall string bean :cursing:

Looking fookin great in the avvy mate, i'm reet jelous :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

noturbo said:


> x3 lol
> 
> Damn you have a similar body to my bro, same sorta hight too! So why the **** am I a tall string bean :cursing:
> 
> Looking fookin great in the avvy mate, i'm reet jelous :tongue:


A foursome now is it? :lol: Fvck it why doesn't everyone have a go!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd love an orgy, will I book a room?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MXD said:


> Fancee a bum?
> 
> ... just so the girls can watch of corse :whistling:


*cough*

Watch? WATCH???? Hell no - I'm selfish and want to be an attention whore for once, so all the attention will be on me, thanks very much!!!  :thumb:


----------

